# Pregnant after vasectomy



## Tashie

This week I have discovered Im 6 weeks pregnant following my husbands vasectomy in January this year. I was absolutely shocked to find myself even doing a test to start with, thought all these symptoms I was experiencing were in my head obviously thinking it was impossible for me to become pregnant. Needless to say I was rather upset and a bit hysterical when the test was positive as we have three kids and definately decided our family was big enough. My husband was shocked too but looked after our other kids while I went to the hospital thinking false positive!!! The hospital confirmed another positive test at which point I could'nt comprehend how this could be happening, the doctor was great and offered me options but really my only option was to accept the universe had other plans for us and we will be having this baby, it was made with love without even knowing it and it will be loved. A scan revealed a 6 week jellybean bouncing away in there and it all looked good. So I have three boys hopefully this little surprise package will be a little girl!!! Am still shocked and stunned - have been asked the 'any possibility that some else is the father' question by everyone in the medical world and the answer is NO. So about to ride the wave of pregnancy for the next nine months and learn how to cope with FOUR children!!!!


----------



## RosieL

It happens (pregnancy after vasectomy).







Sorry you've been through such a shock. Sounds like you've come around to the new reality really quickly. I'll cross my fingers for a little girl for you!


----------



## mommatoboys

Did your husband go in and get checked after his vasectomy? I'm starting to get nervous myself. My dh had his vasectomy 2 years and 4 months ago. We got the all clear from his dr after approx 2 to 3 months. As soon as we got the all clear we didn't use any protection and figured at that point if it was going to happen then it was meant to be. I haven't even thought about the idea of getting pregnant, up until last week. I started getting shooting pains in the ovary area, eating more and at weird times in the night, sleeping more. My husband noticed this symptoms even before I did.. I thought he was joking until I looked at the calendar and realized, i'm LATE! Which is not like me at all.. i'm very regular 28 days! So after this I decided to look into how often all this happens and it's startling to me how many blogs i've found with women in similar situations! I wouldn't be completely upset if I was, I do in home daycare and we have three boys already. I would be shocked though considering the odds.

Congrats to you and how is everything going for you?


----------



## Tashie

No my husband didnt get checked. Should have but we live in a small town that has no testing facilities and by the time the sample is flown out it too late to test. So we were safe for 5 months. Funny thing is I was breast feeding until September (bub was 14 months) then I have pretty much fallen pregnant at the end of October early November after I had stopped. I am now 17 weeks, everything looks great and I have my head wrapped around it better, I was completely shocked when I found out, I felt pregnant and I had the scan so I had seen the baby but my head kept saying 'no this is impossible'. Once we hit the three month mark and told all our friends and family, this helped me alot saying it out loud, somehow it made it all the more real and not just something swirling around in my head. Good luck with your test, as Nelson Mandela once said 'Its only impossible until its done' and he is right because we did it!


----------



## crystal_buffaloe

That is a shock!

We're thinking probably a vasectomy for DH after we're done having kiddos, but I've been hearing more of these stories lately!

NO BC is foolproof, right?

Congrats on your pregnancy







I bet this will be a fun story for her big brothers to tease her about! (Check back in and let us know if you're having a boy or a girl, if you're finding out.)


----------



## Contrariety

GAH! DH had a vas over two years ago, and every time I'm one second late I fear pregnancy. I'm two days late now and it's driving me insane already, and then of course I have to stumble across this post! Lol!

Babies that are meant to be, will be, I think!


----------



## *~Danielle~*

I was going to start a new thread "pregnancy after vasectomy" and decided to read down a bit and found this one!

My husband had a Vasectomy 3 years ago. This past year I have been a late a few times and wondered if I could get pregnant but it is always a false alarm. I'm finally soooo okay with having the 3 children we currently have. I am not having baby fever, I am glad to have no children in diapers. I'm content. But I have this feeling I'm pregnant. There are just similarities between my very first pregnancy and how I'm feeling lately, that it makes me wonder. I am not due for my period for 2 more days, but I am completely exhausted and having certain food aversions that I only have when pregnant. I'm vacillating between being super upset that I might be and accepting of a fourth baby.

All this stress may be for nought but I'm still feeling it and wanted to see if there were other mommas out there going through this as well.

I'll let you all know if AF arrives or if I test.


----------



## Mulvah

Congrats to those who are pregnant!

One common thread a lot of pregnancies after vasectomies have is that the person doesn't get tested. It's really important to get tested. I'm not saying they don't happen even after clean tests, but there is a reason they have the testing schedule.


----------



## mommatoboys

Well I'm 7 days late today and still no sign from AF. I have only taken that one test that showed negative but it was 3 days ago. I'm holding out until I see AF or I've waited longer, atleast middle next week. With my other three boys it took me forever it seemed to get a + test.. my cycle must be different than I thought or the HCG levels take a lot longer to show up with me. I still feel sick. My tummy is hurting, nauseous and tired  If I am not pregnant ( which my husband and I am convinced that I am), then i'm wondering what is wrong with me? I haven't had any changes in my life, no change in stress, diet or exercise. I'm very regular unless pregnant.. I did have a tiny bit of spotting on Saturday ( yesterday). It wasn't enough to wear a pad just happened when i wiped and nothing since.. I guess we'll see! Let me know if any of you ladies are prego!! I'm getting excited at the possibility


----------



## Tashie

I was a bit oblivious to the idea I may have even been pregnant! I had heard of it happening but I didnt know anyone it had happened to and I have always had irregular periods so I wasnt even worried when that didnt show up. It was just before Xmas and I was completely shattered, tired all the time, sleeping or napping during the day. Thought I was getting sick but then we went out to a few Xmas parties and I could drink alcohol, well I had a couple but it tasted off and I didnt enjoy it. I then considered I kind of felt pregnant (similar to my other pregnancies) but really!!! too impossible to think about for too long. But then a couple of days later I started vomiting in the morning....it all started to = pregnant??? I did a test a low and behold it was ++++ Shock horror!! I drove to the hospital thinking false positive only to be informed that you dont get false positives! The rest is history now, we are 17 weeks along and we will wait till the end to see what we are having as this whole deal has been a surprise. But I still pinch myself at how lucky we are to have been chosen again. xxx


----------



## 31lady2boys

So glad I found this forum! My hubby had a vasectomy 3 years ago and I am suddenly feeling prego! I've been sleeping a lot , eating strange foods (I.e. pickles and ice cream together). I have not been keeping track of my cycle because I didn't think I could get pregnant! The main symptom I'm feeling is lower back pain, which for me is a norm being prego. My hubby is a suspicious individual already and would flip if he even knew I thought I was pregnant. I do know that I am at least 1 week late. I have 2 boys and have a serious baby itch for a girl! Who knows kinda hope I'm pregnant! Gonna wait til the end of the week to test, too scared to test now! I too could not drink my beer the other day!


----------



## mommatoboys

Did you end up testing? I'm curious if you were pregnant? I went to the doctor after feeling horrible. They did a test and told me Negative. The very next day I started bleeding, but it was very light and VERY dark blood.(Sorry if this is disgusting) I only bled for 4 days and that was 4 weeks ago. I have been feeling really weird since then. I have gained 5 pounds. For what reason, i'm unsure. I have always been the same weight.. my periods are also very regular. Now for some reason everything is changing! I'm still not completely convinced something isn't going on, but I don't know what to do, I feel like taking another test would just be a waste. I have a dr appt scheduled for the 16th. I am weighting to see if AF comes again by then.


----------



## octolars

I've been researching this procedure, bc we are ready to get snipped after Charlee is born. I read that it takes approximately 30 ejaculations or 2 months, whichever comes first (no pun intended) to clear out all the active semen, meaning pregnancy is possible a few months after a vasectomy. 3 years though!? wow.

we're gonna go for it anyway. if i end up pregnant again, then it will be awesome and we'll just make room for a bigger family.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## j2k3H

My DH had a vasectomy in August 2010. He went back around 9 weeks to turn in sample and results showed he wasn't cleared out yet. So we continued to use protection for about 2 more months. During that time, we were building a house while working and taking care of our 2 children we already have (DD was 4 at the time and DS was 2). We never found a time to go turn in another sample and at that time I really didn't care if I got pregnant or not (my DH was the one that FOR SURE wanted a vasectomy...I didn't know if I wanted another child...but he insisted we had enough). In Feb of 2011 we moved into our new home built by my husband for the 4 of us  and at that point i realized I really was done having babies (good thing bc my DH had had a vasectomy, right?) and finally felt like I was ready to be in that "next phase" of life. Started getting all the baby things ready to sell, etc. In August 2011, I started getting queasy when I would eat, yet I was soo hungry (thought maybe it was bc I was dieting). This went on for about a week. One day while at work, I felt as if I had a fever. I had peed literally 6 times that day (which I NEVER do...I don't even go that many times ALL day normally). I felt awful. My co-worker was actually the one kidding around about me possibly being pregnant, and I shook my head no, while another worker proceeded to tell her my DH has been "snipped". So they laughed and I said I thought maybe my ovary was giving me preoblems (my periods were coming every 6-8 weeks...so basically one every other month). On my way home, I was craving everything under the sun & a margarita lol I called my husband to tell him I wanted tyo go out for dinner (he, I, and the kids). As I drove, I started putting things together....For two weeks I hadn't gotten into the shower without covering my nipples, my scrubs had gotten tighter, I was taking naps every afternoon, no period (obviously), hungry yet queasy, peeing frequently, etc. So I thought about stopping at the dollar tree to get a cheap test and talked myself out of it. Then passed a dollar general, and decided to stop. When I got home, I went straight to the bathroom.....took the test....and what do you know?? BFP! I thought I was going to faint! There was no way possible!!!!!!!! My husband had had a vasectomy! I was shocked, he was shocked, it was the worst moment (or so I thought at the time) to have to go through. Can you imagine telling your husband you are pregnant, yet he's not supposed to be able to have anymore children????????? I went to the Dr. the next day, and I was 6 weeks along! He went to turn in another sample--the results read--SPERM SEEN ON DIRECT PREP. After A YEAR since he had had the surgery. YES I know he wasnt clear after 9 weeks after the procedure, and YES I know he should have turned in another sample. But come on? 4 months is PLENTY long enough to clean yourself out.....much less A YEAR! So when I was 28 weeks pregnant, he had the procedure done again (we waited so long to redo it bc #1 I was already pregnant and #2 I wanted to make sure the baby--a little boy btw--was ok!) The Dr. told him the left vas deferen was either NEVER CUT or GREW BACK TOGETHER! So ladies, I would recommend getting your DHs checked EVERY year after the initial preocedure. Our DS is almost 3 months old now...was born in April 2012 (thank goodness I never had that yard sale!!! lol). So now we have 3 beautiful children--DD is 5--DS is 3--and the baby. That moment that I THOUGHT was terrible to have to go through (telling my husband I was pregnant...all the tears...emotions of "is he going to believe me?"...what are we going to do???) ended up being the BIGGEST blessing!!!! Hope this helps


----------



## Tashie

Seems we have similar stories! Well I only have 6 weeks to go before our new addition arrives and I already cant imagine life without this baby. My other boys are beyond excited about another sibling although they are quite keen for a sister...I have been trying to tell them that it will probably be a boy - to try and avoid any disappointment on their behalf. I really dont mind either way....I have all things boy and blue with plenty of hand me downs, I think if a girl comes along we will all be in a bit of shock, never had to do pink so that will make things interesting. I think a healthy baby is all anyone wants so we will just have to wait and see what our little surprise package is.


----------



## rachael9667

Dying to know what you ended up having! Congrats btw


----------



## Tashie

We had a little GIRL!!! Both my husband and I were a little shocked







and speechless







on her arrival, we had pretty much convinced ourselves it would be another boy so when it wasnt..... But I think she was always meant to be here and we are absolutely awe-struck by her. All her big brothers are very happy to have a sister and give her plenty of cuddles and kisses. A few things we have had to get used to apart from those sleepless nights again - pink stuff in the washing, was very weird at first, almost like I was hanging out somebody elses clothes! and also changing a girls nappy, its completely different than a boys!!! We are loving having a girl though and feel truly blessed that she has joined our family


----------



## RainRaven

I am currently 11 days late, Hubby had a Vasectomy 2 years ago( but never got checked) My tests keep coming up negative, but i'm having a bunch of other symptoms. I'm trying not to get excited ( I was not in favor the Vasectomy and wanted more kids). not sure what is going on but I am very hopeful.


----------



## mary2cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tashie*
> 
> We had a little GIRL!!! Both my husband and I were a little shocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and speechless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on her arrival, we had pretty much convinced ourselves it would be another boy so when it wasnt..... But I think she was always meant to be here and we are absolutely awe-struck by her. All her big brothers are very happy to have a sister and give her plenty of cuddles and kisses. A few things we have had to get used to apart from those sleepless nights again - pink stuff in the washing, was very weird at first, almost like I was hanging out somebody elses clothes! and also changing a girls nappy, its completely different than a boys!!! We are loving having a girl though and feel truly blessed that she has joined our family


So happy for you guys!


----------



## j2k3H

I am sooo sorry I never saw your post after I posted on 6/28/12!  So glad you guys hads a girl! And I know what you mean about things being so surreal! It was for me too! Congratulations! Wish you all the best!


----------



## j2k3H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RainRaven*
> 
> I am currently 11 days late, Hubby had a Vasectomy 2 years ago( but never got checked) My tests keep coming up negative, but i'm having a bunch of other symptoms. I'm trying not to get excited ( I was not in favor the Vasectomy and wanted more kids). not sure what is going on but I am very hopeful.


Anymore testing since last post??  I am curious to know!! Also, have him go turn in a sample for sure just to clear up any later pregnant symptoms or missed periods!  That is so nerve-racking!


----------



## Momof3bpm

That's amazing! I have 3 boys as well & my husband had his done in Dec of 2011, about the week I conceived our 3rd son. I still somewhat regret asking him to get fixed. For some reason I feel like 4 is our number. He never went in to get checked either but we both agree that if it happens then we're fine with it. My youngest just turned 3 months & I'm breastfeeding so I probably wont have a period until I stop nursing. Congrats on getting a girl!


----------



## mommyof2girls12

For the past 3 weeks I have been researching the odds of being pregnant after vasectomy, been taking online tests to see the odds of me being pregnant and been feeling pregnant! And it worries me to death because I had a emergency c-section with my youngest who is 2 for life and death reasons. Her heart rate went down in the lower 30's and my blood pressure sky rocketed! I just turned 23 in August and have 2 beautiful girls. I'm blessed to have them and would love to have a little boy or even another baby for that matter, but the dr told me when he cut me open he noticed I had half a uterus on top of only having one kidney so he tells me if I want another baby we need to wait at least 3-5 years before trying again because it could kill me and the baby. Now, I'm all for laying my life down for my kids, but I have always told myself "I don't want to get pregnant if there isn't a chance that at least the baby wouldn't survive, I have my 2 girls to think about" well, I talked to my dr a couple days ago telling them what's going on with me, I've felt sick after eating certain foods, tired all the time, my breasts are sore And bigger, pains in the lower part of my stomach (I can't think of what it's called lol) breaking out (which only happens during pregnancy, I will have 2 bumps during my period but its all over my chin and forehead) irritable, my belly is poking out but not all over, just the lower part, I lost weight and now am gaining it back (and when I'm pregnant I lose a bunch of weight in the beginning then gain it back slowly) I have regular periods but this month a cramped for days then thanksgiving I start spotting but only on the tissue, then start barely bleeding and it's only on the tampon and is brownish and lasted for one day then spotted for a couple hrs the next day and then nothing but I cramped for another day. My dr says "what form of BC are you using" my husband has had a vasectomy for a little more than 2 years now ( he didn't get it right away because he had to wait for me to heal after my c-section cause I was the only one who could take him.) well, they tell me it's not always affective and can grow back together and they are almost 100% sure I'm pregnant with just what I told them. I'm the type that can't take home pregnancy test until I'm 5 months along and I'm not sure why. My first 2 I took 2 blood tests and 4 home test and every one of them came out negative, I missed my period twice and finally went to this pregnancy center that does tests and it came out positive! After talking to my dr I took 2 test that came negative of course but I'm still having almost all symptoms of pregnancy. And just to let you know, my dr said it would be okay to be pregnant now just probably on bed rest the entire time. I didn't think it was possible to become pregnant considering I'm supposed to be 99.9% infertile and my husband has a vasectomy, but I have 2 girls and maybe a third on the way, and I'm not sure how to tell his family if I am because their first response might be "is it his?"


----------



## Samantha.g

I haven't seen any recent postson this thread, but im having symptoms. I have one child from a previous marriage and was blessed with 3 beautiful stepchildren. I love my husband but when he was going through his divorce he had a vasectomy. When we got married i wanted more but he did not. Hes 37,im 26, so i understand, but it still hurts. 

My last period was in the beginning of December. I never kept track of them, figured there was no reason. However when i do get it, it's very heavy. Its now been a month since the end of my last period. I have very slight bleeding, but it's not normal. It's very light (so light no need for a tampon or pad when usually i using supers), pink and brown, with a lot of mucus (sorry tmi im sure). No bright red blood. Been getting car sick and my cramps feel, off. They aren't bad like usual. They feel light and more towards my back. Two days ago i felt a burning sensation in my uterus area and my cervix area keeps prickling. I've taken 4 tests. Two had faint lines, the other two were negative. Not sure what's going on but im trying really hard not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Smokering

Did the negative tests come before or after the faint-line tests?


----------

